# Trainee MUA here 👋🏼



## vgmakeupandbeautystudio (Oct 24, 2021)

Hi all, I was a member of this forum many years ago - around 2007 I think - and I spent hours on here!

I am finally now actually perusing my dream and I’m on a makeup course & I remembered this lovely place. Im so happy to see that it’s still around! 

I’m Victoria, 33 from Kent in the UK. I’m currently on an 8 week accredited makeup course and I’m also trained in HD Brows, brow lamination, lashes and will be doing nails soon too. I am loving building my business up and can’t wait to offer makeup services too!

I’m currently beginning to build my kit and can see myself having lots of questions as I’ve been away from the makeup world for so long!

it’s so nice to be back!


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 24, 2021)

Welcome back!


----------



## mirandamir (Oct 25, 2021)

Excited for your journey luv!!!


----------

